# matte s works cranks peeling



## se7en34 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey guys i have a set of the black matte s works carbon cranks from my 11 sl3 and i had applied a clear crankskin protective sticker on them. anyways i removed them to reapply a new set and part of the clear coat on the crank arm peeled off with the sticker...which wasn't stuck on there that great to begin with. anyone have any issues like this or know how it can be fixed? just worried now that the white stripe graphic on the crank will come off easily. and i don't want to put another crankskin on and end up peeling more clear coat off.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Only thing you can do is re-clear the cranks. This will require sanding the existing surface smooth and shooting clear over them. The trick will be sand the cranks without harming the graphic underneath.
You can start with 1000 grit wet sandpaper...will be with some risk but managable if careful. 
An axiom of detailing and painting is...always start with the least invasive media to restore a finish.
You could even start with a rubbing compound but if the clear is literally pulled off in spots, those holes in the finish can not be taken down without sanding.

You need to level the existing clear coat on the cranks to create a suitable surface for reapplication of clear. Likely an automotive clearcoat in matte finish available in a rattle can would work...find at an autoparts store...Duplicolor makes excellent paint.



I use Bike Saver mylar tape to protect the graphics on my crank arms...sold by Colorado Cyclists. I would not reapply the stickers you had on because apparently they are too adhesive realtive to the strength of bond for the clear coat.


----------



## se7en34 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! I'll give that a try


----------

